# Beethoven 7



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I love this symphony, but only have the (splendid) Kleiber disc, in tandem with an equally barnstorming 5.

I feel a bit similar about B7 as I do Schubert 9, of which I now have - ulp - 8 versions.

So can anyone recommend me some more brilliant versions of Ludwig's Seventh? Either as singles or part of cycles...?
Thanks!


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

You'll find a lot of good recommendations in this recent thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/38355-beethovens-7th.html


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Musicophile said:


> You'll find a lot of good recommendations in this recent thread:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/38355-beethovens-7th.html


D'oh. Sorry and thanks! 
Lots to explore there. Might start with Ashkenazy and Monteux...


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd recommend this one


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Love this Disc, blistering 7th.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Polyphemus said:


> Love this Disc, blistering 7th.
> 
> View attachment 70952


That entire cycle is really excellent.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> That entire cycle is really excellent.


Stop it! You guys are going to have me buying yet another Beethoven symphony cycle.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Stop it! You guys are going to have me buying yet another Beethoven symphony cycle.


Nah, I'm sure you don't need another cycle. Do you?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Nah, I'm sure you don't need another cycle. Do you?


It is not a question of need, else I could be like Henry David Thoreau, who wrote,


> A man is rich in proportion to the number of things which he can afford to let alone.


from Walden.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm partial to Hogwood too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Stop it! You guys are going to have me buying yet another Beethoven symphony cycle.


Buy it! Buy it! Buy it!

Also, have you got Weingartner's cycle? I believe it's the earliest complete cycle available. You might be interested to check it out.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I had opportunity to hear Manfred Honeck conduct the Seventh in concert at Heinz Hall in Pittsburgh with the PSO this season, and I must say the interpretation was sublime. This is a work Honeck has performed several times in different venues and with different orchestras, but I don't believe he has yet recorded it. If he does so, I'll pick up a copy of the disc.

Here's a review of his PSO concert featuring the Seventh as performed at the Kennedy Center in 2009:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/05/AR2009050503592.html


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sure this won't be popular, but I like the Norrington recording on Virgin Classics.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

techniquest said:


> I'm sure this won't be popular, but I like the Norrington recording on Virgin Classics.


I have the 5 and 6 from that cycle (I assume it's the same cycle - London Classical Players on, in this instance, Virgin Veritas) and I enjoy them.


----------



## abbado71 (Apr 28, 2015)

Maazel-Brésilian !! but untraceable i think sniff


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The first Solti/CSO, but hard to find. It is stunningly good.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I would recommend listening to the recently-released version from Riccardo Chailly's recent Beethoven series with the Leipzig Gewandaus Orchestra. Also seek out the old Andre Cluytens recording with the Berlin Phil.


----------

